# Heads UP... READ THE LISTINGS -- before starting new threads..



## flacaltenn

*Merged about 30 threads in this one forum JUST from today.. Topics on the shutdown showdown, what is a wall, emergency powers, all those stories.  Just because you have a comment -- doesn't mean there should be a brand new thread... Just because a different media source weighs in --  don't need a new thread. 

We're cutting lots of slack on the "on topic" rule here. Don't want this place to look like Twitter. Bad enough y'all are talking past each other when you're TOGETHER in one thread on a topic. Don't need to make that worse by having 4 or 6 simultaneous shouting matches on every daily outrage... 

Gonna start closing/warning threads on folks who are abusing the thread creation button and NOT checking the listings before they post. Use judgement and courtesy please.. 
*


----------



## Lewdog

Do I have permission to post this thread in the Rubber Room?


----------



## Pete7469

Wonderful, I've always wondered why we had to have dozens of threads on a daily basis about the same basic headline.

Not that I mind ridiculing people for it, but it gets old.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

It seems I have read this duplicate thread/merge talk in other threads. Shouldn’t they all be merged into one?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Ya know, if you really think about it.... nearly all threads are in some way all about the same thing and the board would only have 2 threads going...….1.) Trumps a loser & 2.) Trumps a winner.


----------



## K9Buck

There's no shortage of out-of-work comedians around here.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Today's flavor du jour would be "Da Wall".


----------



## beautress

Marion Morrison said:


> Today's flavor du jour would be "Da Wall".


Oh, no! Not another WALL thread!


----------



## Mindful

Variations on a wall.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

K9Buck said:


> There's no shortage of out-of-work comedians around here.



So who said we're out of work???


----------



## harmonica

so how can you really check to see if there is not another duplicate?
I try to by checking ''new posts'' and go back a day or so


----------



## Cellblock2429

flacaltenn said:


> *Merged about 30 threads in this one forum JUST from today.. Topics on the shutdown showdown, what is a wall, emergency powers, all those stories.  Just because you have a comment -- doesn't mean there should be a brand new thread... Just because a different media source weighs in --  don't need a new thread.
> 
> We're cutting lots of slack on the "on topic" rule here. Don't want this place to look like Twitter. Bad enough y'all are talking past each other when you're TOGETHER in one thread on a topic. Don't need to make that worse by having 4 or 6 simultaneous shouting matches on every daily outrage...
> 
> Gonna start closing/warning threads on folks who are abusing the thread creation button and NOT checking the listings before they post. Use judgement and courtesy please.. *


/——/ Excellent idea. I’m going to start another thread on this so everyone will see it. It’s about time


----------



## sparky

Perhaps the USMB could create an OCD section ,for those who_ continually_ post the _same _topic , or better yet, a sado-masocist section for those seeking to_ continually_ answer them......?


----------



## candycorn

Was needed a long time ago.

The entire border discussion is barely newsworthy and deserves only one thread (if any).


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IBTL!


----------



## Votto

K9Buck said:


> There's no shortage of out-of-work comedians around here.



Out of work?  With Dims starting post after post, this is a full time job I can assure you.


----------



## flacaltenn

Pete7469 said:


> Wonderful, I've always wondered why we had to have dozens of threads on a daily basis about the same basic headline.
> 
> Not that I mind ridiculing people for it, but it gets old.



Some days -- it's just incredible volume of people who have just a comment or fresh link, and don't even CHECK the listings for an existing thread to put it in.. We TRY to honor threads that have a UNIQUE perspective on existing topics, but are often just overwhelmed by the "multiplication of the noise" about some daily conflict issue.


----------



## flacaltenn

Marion Morrison said:


> Today's flavor du jour would be "Da Wall".



Merged about 8 or 10 of that flavor for JUST yesterday.. Evidently people don't KNOW what a wall is or what they do.. Confused about TAKING PICTURES of illegal crossings and then playing 3 hours thru the cacti with helicopters, ATVs, horseback in pursuit ---- versus slowing them down or discouraging them or channeling them with an actual barrier.. 

It's like those rope lines at the airport that gets people in line. They can be hopped, but GENERALLY it keeps the folks in the proper order and everybody gets served...


----------



## Pete7469

flacaltenn said:


> Some days -- it's just incredible volume of people who have just a comment or fresh link, and don't even CHECK the listings for an existing thread to put it in.. We TRY to honor threads that have a UNIQUE perspective on existing topics, but are often just overwhelmed by the "multiplication of the noise" about some daily conflict issue.



I've resorted to cutting and pasting my previous posts in response, lately it's all...

The wall won't work...

Mexico isn't paying...

AOC is a Genius (or an imbecile depending on who posts)...

It's not worth the effort to come up with new insults.


.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

flacaltenn said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful, I've always wondered why we had to have dozens of threads on a daily basis about the same basic headline.
> 
> Not that I mind ridiculing people for it, but it gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some days -- it's just incredible volume of people who have just a comment or fresh link, and don't even CHECK the listings for an existing thread to put it in.. We TRY to honor threads that have a UNIQUE perspective on existing topics, but are often just overwhelmed by the "multiplication of the noise" about some daily conflict issue.
Click to expand...


And it seems to be the same people who need reminding over and over


----------



## flacaltenn

harmonica said:


> so how can you really check to see if there is not another duplicate?
> I try to by checking ''new posts'' and go back a day or so



Moderation generally only goes back a day or so.. Policy is to only merge "fresh" threads. And we have no problem finding them.  Even with the board search function crapped out, you can use the browser "Find" feature to search titles..  

*WOULD HELP if folks used titles that ACTUALLY spelled out what the thread is about. Because that contributes to the "topic overkill" if you don't .. *

What's that game that backseat kids played in the 70s and 80s?  The one with the matching windows where you had to remember where things were hidden and match them up??  Kinda like that.


----------



## Moonglow

We never played that game...


----------



## Marion Morrison

flacaltenn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> so how can you really check to see if there is not another duplicate?
> I try to by checking ''new posts'' and go back a day or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moderation generally only goes back a day or so.. Policy is to only merge "fresh" threads. And we have no problem finding them.  Even with the board search function crapped out, you can use the browser "Find" feature to search titles..
> 
> *WOULD HELP if folks used titles that ACTUALLY spelled out what the thread is about. Because that contributes to the "topic overkill" if you don't .. *
> 
> What's that game that backseat kids played in the 70s and 80s?  The one with the matching windows where you had to remember where things were hidden and match them up??  Kinda like that.
Click to expand...


That doesn't sound like "Punchbuggy".


----------



## flacaltenn

Marion Morrison said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> so how can you really check to see if there is not another duplicate?
> I try to by checking ''new posts'' and go back a day or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moderation generally only goes back a day or so.. Policy is to only merge "fresh" threads. And we have no problem finding them.  Even with the board search function crapped out, you can use the browser "Find" feature to search titles..
> 
> *WOULD HELP if folks used titles that ACTUALLY spelled out what the thread is about. Because that contributes to the "topic overkill" if you don't .. *
> 
> What's that game that backseat kids played in the 70s and 80s?  The one with the matching windows where you had to remember where things were hidden and match them up??  Kinda like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound like "Punchbuggy".
Click to expand...


Guess I was thinking about.. 






Or really THIS...


----------



## Marion Morrison

flacaltenn said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> so how can you really check to see if there is not another duplicate?
> I try to by checking ''new posts'' and go back a day or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moderation generally only goes back a day or so.. Policy is to only merge "fresh" threads. And we have no problem finding them.  Even with the board search function crapped out, you can use the browser "Find" feature to search titles..
> 
> *WOULD HELP if folks used titles that ACTUALLY spelled out what the thread is about. Because that contributes to the "topic overkill" if you don't .. *
> 
> What's that game that backseat kids played in the 70s and 80s?  The one with the matching windows where you had to remember where things were hidden and match them up??  Kinda like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound like "Punchbuggy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess I was thinking about..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or really THIS...
Click to expand...


Memory.


----------



## Pete7469

Marion Morrison said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> so how can you really check to see if there is not another duplicate?
> I try to by checking ''new posts'' and go back a day or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moderation generally only goes back a day or so.. Policy is to only merge "fresh" threads. And we have no problem finding them.  Even with the board search function crapped out, you can use the browser "Find" feature to search titles..
> 
> *WOULD HELP if folks used titles that ACTUALLY spelled out what the thread is about. Because that contributes to the "topic overkill" if you don't .. *
> 
> What's that game that backseat kids played in the 70s and 80s?  The one with the matching windows where you had to remember where things were hidden and match them up??  Kinda like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound like "Punchbuggy".
Click to expand...



PunchDeanny maybe.


----------



## miketx

We played pee in the coke quart milk bottle.


----------



## sparky

flacaltenn said:


> We TRY to honor threads that have a UNIQUE perspective on existing topics, but are often just overwhelmed by the "multiplication of the noise" about some daily conflict issue.



Very nice flacatenn

Simpy put, the asciisphere is a lot of '_howling_' w/o a whole lot of _listening_ , i think of it as a scene from _one flew over the cookoo's nest _group therapy on a _benign_ day, to clockwork orange on an _acute_ day 

For the most part ,few are enlightened, the predominant pack mentality's consistent _nail-in-head _responses tank any fruitful gain, and most well_ spoken _,well _thought_ participants fade away

Most BB's could really _care less_, it's all about post count spawning sponsors , nobody (_maybe a few insanely OC sorts_) really reads these BB's anyways 

That said, best of luck

~S~


----------



## skews13

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ya know, if you really think about it.... nearly all threads are in some way all about the same thing and the board would only have 2 threads going...….1.) Trumps a loser & 2.) Trumps a winner.



Exactly. I try not to post anything similar, though sometimes it is challenging. But also keep in mind that threads on this board get moved with alarming frequency. I'll check the first page of the room I'm in. If it's not there, I post my article.


----------



## Aponi

It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Aponi said:


> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.



Ofcouse they do...the Party Of Filth thrives in chaos, indecency, immorality, poverty, despair...etc


----------



## gipper

No. They simply want to deny Trump his number one campaign promise. Then, the MSM will criticize him for failing to deliver on his number one campaign promise.


----------



## Moonglow

Damn that Democrat Trump who is well known for having sweatshops produce his clothing line and other products.


----------



## Leo123

Aponi said:


> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.



Oh yes!!  Those people are all 'victims' which is what the new radical-left, neo-Marxist Democrat party thrives on.  If they can't get victims from other countries they are perfectly content to create them right here in the U.S.   Democrats know that Trump's rising economy will eventually bring more wealth to the so-called 'inner cities.'   Democrats need to repopulate those shit-holes with 'refugees' otherwise known as illegal aliens.


----------



## Leo123

gipper said:


> No. They simply want to deny Trump his number one campaign promise. Then, the MSM will criticize him for failing to deliver on his number one campaign promise.



Oh they'd find something to criticize him for.  If Trump walked on water, they'd say:  Trump can't swim!!!


----------



## skye

Aponi said:


> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.



Yes.

Human and child trafficking....drugs....terrorism ..... crime......

Enough is enough!

Time for the wall.


----------



## caddo kid

BrokeLoser said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcouse they do...the Party Of Filth thrives in chaos, indecency,_* immorality*_, poverty, despair...etc
Click to expand...


oh sure; IMMORALITY is exactly why Trump cheated on every wife HE EVER HAD & fvcked whores, hookers, & porn stars, ALL WHILE he was married.

And Trump brought his Bible.

That is some real morality.

Finger lickin' good ........


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Moonglow said:


> Damn that Democrat Trump who is well known for having sweatshops produce his clothing line and other products.



Sweatshops are terrible, but in some countries it's the only option to the employees.

Close them down, and they become beggars in the street.


----------



## Aponi

Moonglow said:


> Damn that Democrat Trump who is well known for having sweatshops produce his clothing line and other products.



I guess the drug problem is because of trump and the sex trade and human trafficking and the murders that illegals do right moonpiss


----------



## Moonglow

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that Democrat Trump who is well known for having sweatshops produce his clothing line and other products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweatshops are terrible, but in some countries it's the only option to the employees.
> 
> Close them down, and they become beggars in the street.
Click to expand...

Trump will get them new jobs what with all the jobs he is creating..


----------



## Moonglow

Aponi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that Democrat Trump who is well known for having sweatshops produce his clothing line and other products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the drug problem is because of trump and the sex trade and human trafficking and the murders that illegals do right moonpiss
Click to expand...

Must be if he takes credit for actions outside of his direct control he can take the blame for all the bad things that happen out of his direct control.


----------



## Moonglow

caddo kid said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcouse they do...the Party Of Filth thrives in chaos, indecency,_* immorality*_, poverty, despair...etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh sure; IMMORALITY is exactly why Trump cheated on every wife HE EVER HAD & fvcked whores, hookers, & porn stars, ALL WHILE he was married.
> 
> And Trump brought his Bible.
> 
> That is some real morality.
> 
> Finger lickin' good ........
Click to expand...

Oh but that is different Trump is in their party so now they have halos and harps...God sure misses his little darling GOP angels when they are here on the Earth.


----------



## sealybobo

Aponi said:


> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.


It won’t stop the drug trade. 

You want to distract us with talk about a wall. Meanwhile there are other more effective ways to stop illegal immigration like increased number of guards patrolling the border and ridiculous policies we have of catch and release. We should instead have a court that can decide yes or no quickly and either admit or reject asylum seekers.

And go after places like Mara largo who employ illegals.

Fuck your wall. It’s a stupid monument to trump.


----------



## sealybobo

gipper said:


> No. They simply want to deny Trump his number one campaign promise. Then, the MSM will criticize him for failing to deliver on his number one campaign promise.


He already failed because he said Mexico would pay for it.

And $5.6 billion is just the down payment


----------



## skews13

Aponi said:


> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.



They aren't fighting at all. Much less hard. 

On the otherhand, Trump and the Republicans are desperately fighting just to remain relevant.

They're losing. And now Trump is the first president to ever be investigated as an asset of a foreign country.

The Republicans are a clear, and present danger to the national security of the United States.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> It won’t stop the drug trade.
> 
> You want to distract us with talk about a wall. Meanwhile there are other more effective ways to stop illegal immigration like increased number of guards patrolling the border and ridiculous policies we have of catch and release. We should instead have a court that can decide yes or no quickly and either admit or reject asylum seekers.
> 
> And go after places like Mara largo who employ illegals.
> 
> Fuck your wall. It’s a stupid monument to trump.
Click to expand...


Well our border patrol thinks differently.  They think it would be a great help to them. 

Yeah, Democrats might go for things they can easily remove once in power again like more border patrol or drones.  But a wall scares the hell out of them because not only will it work (as it has everyplace else it's tried) but it's something the Democrats can't remove.  

I have a bridge for sale for anybody who actually believes the Democrats want to stop illegal immigration.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Moonglow said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that Democrat Trump who is well known for having sweatshops produce his clothing line and other products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the drug problem is because of trump and the sex trade and human trafficking and the murders that illegals do right moonpiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be if he takes credit for actions outside of his direct control he can take the blame for all the bad things that happen out of his direct control.
Click to expand...


Oh........you mean like Obama did?


----------



## skews13

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> It won’t stop the drug trade.
> 
> You want to distract us with talk about a wall. Meanwhile there are other more effective ways to stop illegal immigration like increased number of guards patrolling the border and ridiculous policies we have of catch and release. We should instead have a court that can decide yes or no quickly and either admit or reject asylum seekers.
> 
> And go after places like Mara largo who employ illegals.
> 
> Fuck your wall. It’s a stupid monument to trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well our border patrol thinks differently.  They think it would be a great help to them.
> 
> Yeah, Democrats might go for things they can easily remove once in power again like more border patrol or drones.  But a wall scares the hell out of them because not only will it work (as it has everyplace else it's tried) but it's something the Democrats can't remove.
> 
> I have a bridge for sale for anybody who actually believes the Democrats want to stop illegal immigration.
Click to expand...


The landowners who actually live on the border say they will fight in court over the government seizing their land.

Reality says there is no crisis on the border, and this is nothing but a distraction from the criminal problems Trump will be facing soon.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> It won’t stop the drug trade.
> 
> You want to distract us with talk about a wall. Meanwhile there are other more effective ways to stop illegal immigration like increased number of guards patrolling the border and ridiculous policies we have of catch and release. We should instead have a court that can decide yes or no quickly and either admit or reject asylum seekers.
> 
> And go after places like Mara largo who employ illegals.
> 
> Fuck your wall. It’s a stupid monument to trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well our border patrol thinks differently.  They think it would be a great help to them.
> 
> Yeah, Democrats might go for things they can easily remove once in power again like more border patrol or drones.  But a wall scares the hell out of them because not only will it work (as it has everyplace else it's tried) but it's something the Democrats can't remove.
> 
> I have a bridge for sale for anybody who actually believes the Democrats want to stop illegal immigration.
Click to expand...

That’s the point. Even future republicans will ignore all the holes in the wall. It won’t work and it’s a complete waste of money.

From Mexico will pay to $6 billion being just a down payment to the American people, you must be out your mind. 

Raise taxes to build the wall. Get it through congress


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

skews13 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> It won’t stop the drug trade.
> 
> You want to distract us with talk about a wall. Meanwhile there are other more effective ways to stop illegal immigration like increased number of guards patrolling the border and ridiculous policies we have of catch and release. We should instead have a court that can decide yes or no quickly and either admit or reject asylum seekers.
> 
> And go after places like Mara largo who employ illegals.
> 
> Fuck your wall. It’s a stupid monument to trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well our border patrol thinks differently.  They think it would be a great help to them.
> 
> Yeah, Democrats might go for things they can easily remove once in power again like more border patrol or drones.  But a wall scares the hell out of them because not only will it work (as it has everyplace else it's tried) but it's something the Democrats can't remove.
> 
> I have a bridge for sale for anybody who actually believes the Democrats want to stop illegal immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The landowners who actually live on the border say they will fight in court over the government seizing their land.
> 
> Reality says there is no crisis on the border, and this is nothing but a distraction from the criminal problems Trump will be facing soon.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I've been hearing that for over two years now. 

Only to a liberal would Americans getting murdered not be a crisis. Only to a liberal would over 70,000 OD's deaths a year not be a crisis.  Only to a liberal would over 310,000 apprehension of invaders by our border patrol not be a crisis.  So if the left doesn't call all these dead Americans a crisis, what do they consider a crisis? 

Democrats call family separations 'humanitarian crisis'

Kind of goes hand in hand with my signature, doesn't it?


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> It won’t stop the drug trade.
> 
> You want to distract us with talk about a wall. Meanwhile there are other more effective ways to stop illegal immigration like increased number of guards patrolling the border and ridiculous policies we have of catch and release. We should instead have a court that can decide yes or no quickly and either admit or reject asylum seekers.
> 
> And go after places like Mara largo who employ illegals.
> 
> Fuck your wall. It’s a stupid monument to trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well our border patrol thinks differently.  They think it would be a great help to them.
> 
> Yeah, Democrats might go for things they can easily remove once in power again like more border patrol or drones.  But a wall scares the hell out of them because not only will it work (as it has everyplace else it's tried) but it's something the Democrats can't remove.
> 
> I have a bridge for sale for anybody who actually believes the Democrats want to stop illegal immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The landowners who actually live on the border say they will fight in court over the government seizing their land.
> 
> Reality says there is no crisis on the border, and this is nothing but a distraction from the criminal problems Trump will be facing soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been hearing that for over two years now.
> 
> Only to a liberal would Americans getting murdered not be a crisis. Only to a liberal would over 70,000 OD's deaths a year not be a crisis.  Only to a liberal would over 310,000 apprehension of invaders by our border patrol not be a crisis.  So if the left doesn't call all these dead Americans a crisis, what do they consider a crisis?
> 
> Democrats call family separations 'humanitarian crisis'
> 
> Kind of goes hand in hand with my signature, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

Agreed so let’s start doing the 99 other things we agree on that will lower these numbers.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> It won’t stop the drug trade.
> 
> You want to distract us with talk about a wall. Meanwhile there are other more effective ways to stop illegal immigration like increased number of guards patrolling the border and ridiculous policies we have of catch and release. We should instead have a court that can decide yes or no quickly and either admit or reject asylum seekers.
> 
> And go after places like Mara largo who employ illegals.
> 
> Fuck your wall. It’s a stupid monument to trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well our border patrol thinks differently.  They think it would be a great help to them.
> 
> Yeah, Democrats might go for things they can easily remove once in power again like more border patrol or drones.  But a wall scares the hell out of them because not only will it work (as it has everyplace else it's tried) but it's something the Democrats can't remove.
> 
> I have a bridge for sale for anybody who actually believes the Democrats want to stop illegal immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The landowners who actually live on the border say they will fight in court over the government seizing their land.
> 
> Reality says there is no crisis on the border, and this is nothing but a distraction from the criminal problems Trump will be facing soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been hearing that for over two years now.
> 
> Only to a liberal would Americans getting murdered not be a crisis. Only to a liberal would over 70,000 OD's deaths a year not be a crisis.  Only to a liberal would over 310,000 apprehension of invaders by our border patrol not be a crisis.  So if the left doesn't call all these dead Americans a crisis, what do they consider a crisis?
> 
> Democrats call family separations 'humanitarian crisis'
> 
> Kind of goes hand in hand with my signature, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed so let’s start doing the 99 other things we agree on that will lower these numbers.
Click to expand...


Good idea.  Why don't we keep bailing the water out of the sinking boat and not fix the leak first?


----------



## Aponi

sealybobo said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> It won’t stop the drug trade.
> 
> You want to distract us with talk about a wall. Meanwhile there are other more effective ways to stop illegal immigration like increased number of guards patrolling the border and ridiculous policies we have of catch and release. We should instead have a court that can decide yes or no quickly and either admit or reject asylum seekers.
> 
> And go after places like Mara largo who employ illegals.
> 
> Fuck your wall. It’s a stupid monument to trump.
Click to expand...

Really thats what you think its about .I feel sorry for you.
How many boarder agents do you think it would take..o and the wall would help your just to dense to comprehend the totality of problem.
Guess prison walls dont help


----------



## Aponi

Moonglow said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcouse they do...the Party Of Filth thrives in chaos, indecency,_* immorality*_, poverty, despair...etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh sure; IMMORALITY is exactly why Trump cheated on every wife HE EVER HAD & fvcked whores, hookers, & porn stars, ALL WHILE he was married.
> 
> And Trump brought his Bible.
> 
> That is some real morality.
> 
> Finger lickin' good ........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh but that is different Trump is in their party so now they have halos and harps...God sure misses his little darling GOP angels when they are here on the Earth.
Click to expand...

Yea like hillary


----------



## Moonglow

Aponi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcouse they do...the Party Of Filth thrives in chaos, indecency,_* immorality*_, poverty, despair...etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh sure; IMMORALITY is exactly why Trump cheated on every wife HE EVER HAD & fvcked whores, hookers, & porn stars, ALL WHILE he was married.
> 
> And Trump brought his Bible.
> 
> That is some real morality.
> 
> Finger lickin' good ........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh but that is different Trump is in their party so now they have halos and harps...God sure misses his little darling GOP angels when they are here on the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea like hillary
Click to expand...

Hillary is in the GOP also eh?


----------



## Moonglow

Aponi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> It won’t stop the drug trade.
> 
> You want to distract us with talk about a wall. Meanwhile there are other more effective ways to stop illegal immigration like increased number of guards patrolling the border and ridiculous policies we have of catch and release. We should instead have a court that can decide yes or no quickly and either admit or reject asylum seekers.
> 
> And go after places like Mara largo who employ illegals.
> 
> Fuck your wall. It’s a stupid monument to trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really thats what you think its about .I feel sorry for you.
> How many boarder agents do you think it would take..o and the wall would help your just to dense to comprehend the totality of problem.
> Guess prison walls dont help
Click to expand...

Well it depends on how many boarders they would have renting..


----------



## Aponi

Moonglow said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> It won’t stop the drug trade.
> 
> You want to distract us with talk about a wall. Meanwhile there are other more effective ways to stop illegal immigration like increased number of guards patrolling the border and ridiculous policies we have of catch and release. We should instead have a court that can decide yes or no quickly and either admit or reject asylum seekers.
> 
> And go after places like Mara largo who employ illegals.
> 
> Fuck your wall. It’s a stupid monument to trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really thats what you think its about .I feel sorry for you.
> How many boarder agents do you think it would take..o and the wall would help your just to dense to comprehend the totality of problem.
> Guess prison walls dont help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it depends on how many boarders they would have renting..
Click to expand...



O my the liberal spelling police


----------



## Aponi

so demos claim a wall wont slow down drugs or illegals.

They only care that trump wants it .
When bill clinton and obama and the drunk hillary and shit head smuck wanted it well it was great what happened


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Democrats are only concerned with population replacement.   Everything else is just collateral damage or a net benefit.  If an illegal kills an American,  especially a white American, that's a major benefit.


----------



## Aponi

Moonglow said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder do they have a interest in the drug trade Sweatshop labor human trafficking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcouse they do...the Party Of Filth thrives in chaos, indecency,_* immorality*_, poverty, despair...etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh sure; IMMORALITY is exactly why Trump cheated on every wife HE EVER HAD & fvcked whores, hookers, & porn stars, ALL WHILE he was married.
> 
> And Trump brought his Bible.
> 
> That is some real morality.
> 
> Finger lickin' good ........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh but that is different Trump is in their party so now they have halos and harps...God sure misses his little darling GOP angels when they are here on the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea like hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary is in the GOP also eh?
Click to expand...

No moon piss shes a democrat anyother information I can inform you about


----------



## Aponi

if walls dont work why do we jave them all over the nation


----------



## ElmerMudd

The wall conflict is a diversion from the Russia investigation. Trump the con man knows how to keep his enemies off balance? The Russian investigation is closing in on Trump. Even the FBI investigated Trump, that he may be helping the Russians. Cruz and other Senate Republicans are saying the claims need to be fully aired.
The con man's con cannot last for ever.


----------



## Oddball

Oh brother!


----------



## Third Party

flacaltenn said:


> *Merged about 30 threads in this one forum JUST from today.. Topics on the shutdown showdown, what is a wall, emergency powers, all those stories.  Just because you have a comment -- doesn't mean there should be a brand new thread... Just because a different media source weighs in --  don't need a new thread.
> 
> We're cutting lots of slack on the "on topic" rule here. Don't want this place to look like Twitter. Bad enough y'all are talking past each other when you're TOGETHER in one thread on a topic. Don't need to make that worse by having 4 or 6 simultaneous shouting matches on every daily outrage...
> 
> Gonna start closing/warning threads on folks who are abusing the thread creation button and NOT checking the listings before they post. Use judgement and courtesy please.. *


Where is the thread creation button?


----------



## Moonglow

Third Party said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Merged about 30 threads in this one forum JUST from today.. Topics on the shutdown showdown, what is a wall, emergency powers, all those stories.  Just because you have a comment -- doesn't mean there should be a brand new thread... Just because a different media source weighs in --  don't need a new thread.
> 
> We're cutting lots of slack on the "on topic" rule here. Don't want this place to look like Twitter. Bad enough y'all are talking past each other when you're TOGETHER in one thread on a topic. Don't need to make that worse by having 4 or 6 simultaneous shouting matches on every daily outrage...
> 
> Gonna start closing/warning threads on folks who are abusing the thread creation button and NOT checking the listings before they post. Use judgement and courtesy please.. *
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the thread creation button?
Click to expand...

upper right in the forum you select to post in.


----------

